# Cube AMS 125 K24 Lackschäden nach 2 Wochen



## Danyel (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

ich habe jetzt seit 2 Wochen ein Cube AMS 125 K24 in black'n'red. Das Rad ist der reinste Wahnsinn und macht sehr viel Spaß. 

Nur leider habe ich jetzt schon nach nicht mal ganz 200km Lackschäden am Sattelrohr und diverse andere Probleme mit dem Lack. Ich putze mein Rad nach jeder Tour und habe jetzt gestern gesehen, dass schon einiges am Lack ab ist. 

Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob man da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten auf eine Reklamation hat. Ich habe noch ein 5 Jahre altes HAI-Time und da habe ich nach tausenden von Kilometern keine Lackschäden.Ich meine doch erwarten zu können, dass ein Rad, dass 2300 kostet mehr aushält. Desweiteren waren von Anfang an schon Ausbesserungen im Lack zu sehen, welche für mich aber nicht weiter tragisch waren. 

Es wäre schön, mal die Meinungen von euch zu hören. Ob es "normal" ist und man es einfach hinnehmen muss und am besten ausbessert oder ob eine Reklamation sinnvoll/nötig wäre.

Danke euch schonmal!

Bilder: 
"Schaden" am Sattelrohr:




Lackabsplitterung an der Hinterbau-Aufhängung:




 Kleine Lackabsplitterungen im Rot:




Lackausbesserung, die von Anfang an war:


----------



## S.D. (6. Juli 2008)

Leider verwendet CUBE ansatt einer robusten Pulverung nun auch bei div. Modellen Naßlack.
Diese "Schäden" sind bei Naßlack leider normal und stellen wohl keinen Reklamationsgrund dar.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingstereo (6. Juli 2008)

Versuchen würde ich es trotzdem mal!
Vor allem an der Hinterbau-Aufhängung ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht normal. Am Sattelrohr könnte man evtl. noch mit Steinschlag gegenargumentieren. In dem Umfang aber auch eher unwahrscheinlich find ich.

greetz


----------



## Danyel (6. Juli 2008)

OK, Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Es ist echt ziemlich ärgerlich für mich. Da ich lange dafür gespart habe, und als Student nicht so viele finanzielle Mittel zu Verfügung habe.

Ich werde morgen früh gleich mal zu meinem Händler fahren und anfragen, was möglich ist. Das mit der Hinterbau-Aufhängung habe ich ihm schon letzte Woche gezeigt. Er hat mir dann noch ein anderes Cube AMS 125 in 18" gezeigt, welches auch schon jetzt ohne Einsatz diese Lackabsplitterung an der Hinterbau-Aufhängung hat. 

Die Absplitterungen am Satterohr sind erst seit gestern. Ich frage mich wirklich, wie man bei so einem teuren Rad am Lack sparen kann :/.

Ich versuche es wenigstesn mal, evtl. geht ja was. Aber ich habe hier im Forum ja jetzt leider schon öfters von schlechter Lackqualität gelesen und das nicht nur bei den Cube's.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## chrisdragon (6. Juli 2008)

Habe unten am Tretlager bei meinem AMS Comp auch Lackabsplitterungen. Dachte auch erst das käme vom Steinschlag, aber zum Teil habe ich ihn an Stellen wo normalerweise keine Steine hinkommen und man sieht zum Teil sogar, dass der Lack abgeplatzt ist und nicht durch fremdeinwirkung.


----------



## horstj (6. Juli 2008)

halt uns auf dem laufenden, aber viele chancen gibt es m.E. da nicht. der lack ist von cube sicher nicht optimal gewählt (m.E. ein zugeständnis an designerische möglichkeiten, die den kunden ja auch gefallen), aber es ist halt auch kein sehr hochwertiges produkt. diese glatten mehrschichtlacke sind einfach sehr schlaganfällig. öde matte pulverungen sind da sicher robuster.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Juli 2008)

Hilfe mein MTB hat Kratzer!!!!!

Na und?

NatÃ¼rlich sind 2.300 â¬ nicht wenig, aber bei Cube zahlt man ja auch fÃ¼r die Ausstattung und nicht fÃ¼r den Rahmen. HÃ¤ttest Du ein 2300 â¬ Cannondale gekauft, dann hÃ¤ttest Du die Probleme jetzt nicht, aber eben weniger "Superduper-Anbauteile".


----------



## Bruce20 (6. Juli 2008)

Also rein rechtlich betrachtet würde ich diese Lackabplatzer die schon nach 2 Wochen auftreten eindeutig als Reklamationgrund sehen und das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun wieviel das Bike gekostet hat, zumindest dann, wenn diese nicht auf Steinschläge zurückzuführen sind, denn für die kann Cube natürlich nichts.
Nur weil man etwas günstigeres kauft, bedeutet dies nicht, dass es einfach kaputt gehen kann ohne dass man etwas dagegen tun kann.
Ausgenommen natürlich Verschleiß, aber das trifft hier ja wohl wirklich nicht zu. Bei einem Auto darf nach 1 Woche der Lack ja schließlich auch nicht einfach abplatzen.
Deshalb liegt hier meiner Meinung nach ein Sachmangel vor.Dadurch hast DU die Wahl ob du Nachbesserung oder Lieferung einer mangelfreien Ware möchtest.

Würde aber erstmal so mim Händler reden, was sich da machen lässt. Vllt lässt er auch gleich so mit sich reden. Übrigens würd ich dir dann das schwarz Andodisierte empfehlen, das ist deutlich robuster.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du einen Stein gegen Dein Auto wirfst, hat es auch ne Macke im Lack.

Passiert beim MTB nunmal bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch. Ob das nach ner Stunde, ner Woche, nach 2 Wochen oder nach 3 Monaten passiert, ist lediglich ne Frage des Terrains und zum Teil der Geschwindigkeit. Irgenwann machts halt mal *klonk*
Nix mit Mangel. Die Funktion wird in keinster Weise eingeschränkt.

Von einem Mangel könnte man sprechen, wenn der Lack blasen hätte und sich deshalb quasi von selbst verabschieden würde.

Und das einiger Hersteller eine miese Lackquali anbieten, hätte man auch vorher rausfinden können.

Find' Dich damit ab und lass es gut sein. Und hör auf Dein Bike nach jeder Ausfahrt zu wienern. Das hilft ;-)


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2008)

..ich finde schon , dass die qualität sehr zu wünschen lässt . bei meinem ltd lime green von 2006 hatte ich das problem auch von anfang an mit der eloxalschicht . ich pacjte das bike aus - und  sah schon die 1. kratzer . habe es 2 x gefahren und es war übersät mit macken - bei wirklich pfleglicher behandlung . habe es zurückgegeben . mir wurde damlas gesagt : ja , das kommt schon mal vor , dass das mit der fareb bei einzelnen bikes nicht so doll läuft . das war wohl nicht lang genug im  tauchbad .... ich konnte da nicht drüber lachen . klar , nach einiger zeit entstehen kleine macken durch steinschlag etc .- das find´ich auch normal . aber gleich - und schon , wenn man mit dem fingernagel  drübergeht ??? das kann nicht normal sein  - mein cueb ams in schwarz matt ist auch relativ ...  anfällig - aber lange nicht so extrem , wie das ltd damals. mein heutiges ltd in milky green ist top verarbeitet von der farbaufbringung ....
habe rahmen , die ich in einer kleinen schmiede doppelt pulvern lassen habe , da kannste mit dem hamer dagegen hauen ,da geht NIX ab !!!! so hätte ich es bei den teuren bikes auch gerne !!!


----------



## Danyel (6. Juli 2008)

Wie ich sehe, sind hier viele geteilter Meinung 

Es ist schon klar, dass es mit der Zeit Macken bekommt. Ich benutze das Rad ja auch, für was es gemacht ist. Und mit 140mm Federweg vorne und 125mm hinten geh ich die Sache in den Trails schon ein wenig ruppiger an als mit meinem alten Hardtail.

Jedoch ist es wirklich ärgerlich gleich die fetten Macken zu sehen. Vor allem die am Sattelrohr sind halt auffällig. Wie gesagt werde ich morgen nochmal zu meinem Händler fahren und ihm die neuen Lackabplatzer zeigen. Von dem Fehler an der Hinterbau-Aufhängung und von der Farbausbesserung hat er schon Fotos gemacht und zu Cube geschickt. Aber er hat gemeint, dass nicht mehr drinn wäre als ein Trikot oder 2 Nobby Nic's. Mir geht es eigentlich auch nicht darum einen Ausgleich zu bekommen. Ich hätte lieber ein mangelfreies Rad ohne Lackschäden.

Naja. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinu82 (6. Juli 2008)

wie sieht die sache bei den schwarz eloxierten rahmen aus? ähnlich anfällig?


----------



## citycobra (6. Juli 2008)

Danyel schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, sind hier viele geteilter Meinung
> 
> Es ist schon klar, dass es mit der Zeit Macken bekommt. Ich benutze das Rad ja auch, für was es gemacht ist. Und mit 140mm Federweg vorne und 125mm hinten geh ich die Sache in den Trails schon ein wenig ruppiger an als mit meinem alten Hardtail.
> 
> ...



kann dich zumindest schonmal in soweit "beruhigen" das du nicht alleine bist. habe das gleiche bike ebenfalls in black'n'red und die absplitterungen im bereich des hinterbaus kommen durch steinschläge. ich finde es auch etwas schade, dass die lackschicht nicht besonders robust ist aber ich habe mich mit dem thema abgefunden. kommen halt immer mal ein paar macken dran, schließlich ist es ein gebrauchsgegenstand. wäre aber in jedem fall mal interessant zu erfahren was bei deiner reklamation raus kommt.

sollten die lackstellen in zukunft absolut überhand nehmen und cube die reklamation nicht annehmen (ich denke mal so wird es bei dir laufen), so werde ich meins zumindest neu pulverbeschichten lassen. dann ist es zwar unicolour aber die farbe kann man ja aus dem ral-farbsystem selber auswählen. bis es soweit ist wird aber noch einige zeit ins land gehen.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2008)

.....ja , bei schwarz anodisiert ist die anfälligkeit auch recht hoch ....leider ....


----------



## 900degrees (6. Juli 2008)

Bappt euch Steinschlagschutzfolie vom ATU drauf.

Werd ich bei meinem Race auch die Tage machen. Musste da leider auch schon feststellen, dass der Lack nicht sonderlich viel aushält..


----------



## patrese993 (7. Juli 2008)

ich finde dieses Modelljahr sehr bedenklich..... Was man so rumfahren sieht und hier im Netz liest, verkaufen sich die neuen Farben ja wie geschnitten Brot. Nur die Beschwerden über Lackprobleme von ebendiesen Besitzern sind auffällig zahlreich.

Wenn das so weitergeht, hat Cube bald einen Ruf wie manche neueren Automodelle. Für die Jugend und Unbedarfte schön anzuschauen, aber bitte nicht belasten....

Da sieht man mal wieder, wieviel in der heutigen Zeit auf praktische Ingenieurskunst wert gelegt wird.... Hauptsache, das Design stimmt


----------



## Danyel (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich war vorhin erneut bei meinem HÃ¤ndler. Er hat nochmal Fotos gemacht von den neuen Lackabsplitterungen. Die schickt er zu Cube. Aber er hat auch gesagt, ein Reklamationsgrund ist es nicht! Er ist jetzt mal auf die Stellungnahme von Cube gespannt und hat gemeint, dass man evtl. noch 50 - 100â¬ rausholen kÃ¶nne. Aber das komplette Fahrrad tauschen ist nicht mÃ¶glich. 

Ich muss mich also leider damit abfinden. Ich hab dann noch gemeint, dass ich gerne die RAL-Nummern des Lacks wissen mÃ¶chte oder ob er mir von Cube direkt einen Lackstift besorgen kÃ¶nnte. Traurig, dass man schon so weit ist .

Aber naja, das Rad ist trotzdem geil und macht sehr viel SpaÃ. 

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden, bezÃ¼glich der Antwort von Cube.

So long,

Danyel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry. (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe mit meinem AMS 125 von 2007 mit dem schwarzen matten eloxierten Rahmen überhaupt keine Lackprobleme bzw. Steinschläge. 
Kann sein dass das bei den hochglanz Rahmen anders ist.


----------



## Tinu82 (7. Juli 2008)

".....ja , bei schwarz anodisiert ist die anfälligkeit auch recht hoch ....leider ...." 

würde ja bedeuten, dass das 07 modell diesbezüglich besser ist...


----------



## gerry. (7. Juli 2008)

Tinu82 schrieb:


> ".....ja , bei schwarz anodisiert ist die anfälligkeit auch recht hoch ....leider ...."
> 
> würde ja bedeuten, dass das 07 modell diesbezüglich besser ist...



Keine Ahnung. Wenn man aber mit nem scharfen Gegenstand an ein lackierten Rahmen kommt, ist es egal was es für ein Lack bzw. Lackiermethode ist, da wird man überall Kratzer sehn. 
Lackabsplitterungen kann ich mir aber bei den matten Rahmen nicht vorstellen. Wenn jedoch jemand ein Bild dazu hat, bitte posten


----------



## tutterchen (7. Juli 2008)

Tinu82 schrieb:


> ".....ja , bei schwarz anodisiert ist die anfälligkeit auch recht hoch ....leider ...."
> 
> würde ja bedeuten, dass das 07 modell diesbezüglich besser ist...



an meinem 2005er agree blackline sind auch nach drei jahren keine mängel an der anodisierung zu entdecken. an meinem 2007er teamline gibt es einzelne absplitterungen durch steine und abschabungen durch die schalthüllen. so ist das eben bei nasslack. ich habe auf diese stellen nun folie geklebt.


----------



## Tinu82 (7. Juli 2008)

also zusammenfassend kann man festhalten, das anodisierte rahmen sicherlich weniger anfällig auf kratzer, absplitterungen usw. als lackierte rahmen sind... korrekt?


----------



## 900degrees (7. Juli 2008)

Ja, weil beim anodisieren die Farbe nicht aufgetragen, sondern im Aluminium eingeschlossen wird. Es gibt keine Farbschicht, von der etwas absplittern könnte, Kratzer kanns natürlich geben.

Im Säurebad werden mit Gleichstrom Poren im Alu geöffnet, in die dann Farbe eingeschlossen wird, die Poren werden dann versiegelt. Du hast keine Farbschicht, sondern farbiges Eloxal (*el*ektrolytisch *ox*idiertes *Al*uminium). Netter Nebeneffekt ist, dass Eloxal dazu erheblich widerstandsfähiger ist, als einfaches Aluminium.


----------



## S.D. (7. Juli 2008)

Tinu82 schrieb:


> ".....ja , bei schwarz anodisiert ist die anfälligkeit auch recht hoch ....leider ...."
> 
> würde ja bedeuten, dass das 07 modell diesbezüglich besser ist...



Mein 07´er Reaction (anodisiert) ist schon sehr resistent gegen Kratzer und Steinschläge.
Allerdings sieht man - je nach Lichtverhältnis - an manchen Stellen, daß die Oberfläche vor der Eloxierung nicht so toll endbehandelt wurde.
Im Vergleich zu anderen eloxierten CUBE-Rahmen (und anderen Herstellern in dieser Preisklasse) gibt´s da sehr oft solche Stellen.
Das ist halt der Nachteil des Eloxals. Die Oberfläche des Alus wird 1:1 widergegeben, im Gegensatz zu Lack oder Pulver. Trotzdem ist mir Eloxal lieber, als abblätternder Lack.

Gruß


----------



## gerry. (7. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie habe ich das noch nicht ganz verstanden. Die schwarzen rauhen Rahmen von Cube sind doch gepulvert? Vom Eloxieren bekommen die doch nicht so eine Art Orangenhaut.


----------



## HotelKilo (7. Juli 2008)

Hatte auch nach den ersten paar Stunden Fahrzeit diverse kleine Löcher im Reaction drin. Hätt ich das vorher gewusst, naja hinterher is man immer schlauer 

Auf jeden Fall komm ich grad vonner Arbeit und hab meine Lackschutzfolie im Kasten gefunden 

Jetzt frag ich mich, einfach über die Lackplatzer drüber kleben ?
Oder sollte man die erst mitn Lackstift "versiegeln" ?


----------



## horstj (7. Juli 2008)

gerry. schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das noch nicht ganz verstanden.



stimmt eloxal/anodisierung ist robuster, dafür teurer und farbloser als pulverung und wieder etwas anderes als lack. einfach mal die sufu nutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (7. Juli 2008)

gerry. schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das noch nicht ganz verstanden. Die schwarzen rauhen Rahmen von Cube sind doch gepulvert? Vom Eloxieren bekommen die doch nicht so eine Art Orangenhaut.



Wie eine eloxierte Fläche aussieht, hängt davon ab, wie sie zuvor behandelt wurde, denn die Eloxierung verändert die Oberfläche von der Beschaffenheit nicht, sie macht die Oberfläche nur haltbar.
Wenn ein Rahmen beispielsweise vor der Eloxierung poliert wurde, erhält man hinterher eine ganz glatte spiegelnde Fläche. 
Die Vorbehandlung dürfte das teuereste an der Eloxierung sein. 
Ganz deutlich kann man beispielsweise auch den Unterschied zwischen den eloxierten Ltd-Rahmen und den teuereren Reaction, AMS oder Sting/Stereo-Rahmen sehen.
Bei Herstellern wie Simplon oder Liteville werden die Rahmen sandgestrahlt, was eine sehr gleichmäßige Struktur ergibt, die in der Sonne sehr schön glänzt. 

Gruß


----------



## Danyel (7. Juli 2008)

HotelKilo schrieb:


> Hatte auch nach den ersten paar Stunden Fahrzeit diverse kleine Löcher im Reaction drin. Hätt ich das vorher gewusst, naja hinterher is man immer schlauer
> 
> Auf jeden Fall komm ich grad vonner Arbeit und hab meine Lackschutzfolie im Kasten gefunden
> 
> ...



ich werde meine Lackschäden erst mit dem Lackstift ausbessern und danach Schutzfolie auf die betroffenen Stellen kleben.


----------



## 900degrees (7. Juli 2008)

/edit: Hirnaussetzer, bitte ignorieren.


----------



## Tinu82 (7. Juli 2008)

hat jemand fotos mit einer solchen schutzfolie am bike?


----------



## messias (8. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem AMS 125.

Die rechte Kettenstrebe hat auf der unteren Seite ein richtiges Pockenmuster durch Einschläge der Kette, dazu einen Steinschlag auf dem Tretlagergehäuse:




Krasser ist die Innenseite der linken Kettenstrebe, hier ist auf einem 2x3cm großen Stück durch Reifen+Matsch der Lack komplett abgeschliffen 



Reifen ist übrigens der original Nobby Nic 2,25.


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juli 2008)

...öfter saubermachen,dann  kann  nix abschleifen...


----------



## messias (8. Juli 2008)

Is klar, so auf ner Matschtour nach jeder Radumdrehung einmal putzen oder was?

Öfter nachdenken, dann gibst du auch weniger sinnfreie Kommentare von dir.


----------



## 900degrees (8. Juli 2008)

Danyel schrieb:


> ich werde meine Lackschäden erst mit dem Lackstift ausbessern und danach Schutzfolie auf die betroffenen Stellen kleben.



Nagellack ist sicher auch nicht schlecht... wenn Folie drüber klebt, muss der net sonderlich widerstandsfähig sein, und ist bedeutend billiger


----------



## Danyel (8. Juli 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem AMS 125.
> 
> Die rechte Kettenstrebe hat auf der unteren Seite ein richtiges Pockenmuster durch Einschläge der Kette, dazu einen Steinschlag auf dem Tretlagergehäuse:
> 
> ...



Harte Sache.

Aber ich muss sagen, irgendwie hat das auch was, wenn man sieht, dass der Bock richtig getrietzt wird 

Ich warte übrigens immernoch auf die Stellungnnahme von Cube. Anscheinend, sind die Jungs wirklich nicht die schnellsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aux-racing (8. Juli 2008)

was nehmt ihr für folie und was kostet die?


----------



## gerry. (8. Juli 2008)

Also zu den Bildern mit den Steinschlägen kann ich nur sagen, dass das nicht normal ist. Sowas darf bei Steinschlägen nicht passieren, dann ist es einfach schlecht lackiert. Bei meinem Auto war das ein Reklamationsgrund, dem nachgekommen wurde...

Sorry aber wenn mir so der Lack am Bike abspringt, hab ich kein Verständnis für den Hersteller.


----------



## HotelKilo (8. Juli 2008)

900degrees schrieb:


> Nagellack ist sicher auch nicht schlecht... wenn Folie drüber klebt, muss der net sonderlich widerstandsfähig sein, und ist bedeutend billiger


stimmt, aber wie schwul sieht das aus, wenn ich los renn und roten Nagellack kaufen will ??


----------



## 900degrees (9. Juli 2008)

Nimms Bike mit in den Laden. Dann siehts statt schwul wenigstens gestört aus .


----------



## Tinu82 (9. Juli 2008)

kann mir das mit den folien nicht so recht vorstellen.. wo bringt ihr diese überall an? hat jemand fotos?


----------



## 900degrees (9. Juli 2008)

http://www.steinschlagschutzfolien.de/doku/

Ist nur n Beispiel... hab noch keine, werd mir die irgendwo im Laden kaufen.

Kommt bei mir unten ans Unterrohr, hinten ans Sitzrohr, an die Kettenstrebe ohne Kette und an die Kurbeln (fahre das Bike auch mit normalen Straßenschuhen und durch die kleinen Klicker schleif ich mit dem Schuh immer an der Kurbel lang, sieht schon alles andere als gut aus. Bevors noch schlimmer wird, bapp ich Folie drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyel (9. Juli 2008)

Beim AMS 125 ist am Unterrohr und an der Kettenstrebe schon so eine Folie angebracht.


----------



## aux-racing (9. Juli 2008)

hab mir welche geholt und dran gemacht.
von 3M.
kostet 30â¬ die rolle.
das zeug ist der hammer.
klebt super und ist gut zu verarbeiten.
allerdings sollte man die vorher zurechtschneiden, aber die kann man um die winklichste ecken kleben einfach genial.
sind so ca 3meter drauf und ca 2,5cm breit.
ist zwar recht teuer aber das geld wert .
da kommt echt kein stein durch.
ist im freien handel nicht zu kaufen, hab ich von nem kollegen der dort mit denen zu tun hat.
also wer was braucht pn.
gibt es auch in flÃ¤chen von din a4.
greez


----------



## Tinu82 (10. Juli 2008)

stehe jetzt kurz vor dem kauf eines k24... sind die lackprobleme so schlimm, dass ein kauf weniger zu empfehlen ist?? klar das ist auch immer ansichtssache wie schlimm die kratzer/lackschäden sind.. 
es stellt sich einfach die frage, würdet ihr wieder ein k24 kaufen mit dem jetzigen wissen??

mein händler hätte noch ein luise da.. das wäre ja schwarz eloxiert, daher weniger anfällig..

welches würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## 900degrees (10. Juli 2008)

Das K24 und halt mit dem Wissen, das du jetzt hast, direkt abkleben .


----------



## Tinu82 (10. Juli 2008)

ok... 

nur habe ich meine bedenken das man dann diese folie sieht.. oder ist dies nicht der fall?


----------



## Danyel (10. Juli 2008)

sieht man kaum bis gar nicht. War gestern übrigens wieder im Wald (knapp 50km) und der Lack hat die Tour ohne neuen Schäden überstanden. Obwohl ich auf viel Schotter gefahren bin und es einige male "klonk" gemacht hat. 

Bin insgesamt super zufrieden mit dem Bike und würde es mir wieder kaufen. Auch wieder in black'n'red weil es einfach meiner Meinung nach viel geiler Ausschaut. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## HotelKilo (10. Juli 2008)

joa sieht man scho a bissl, ich zumindest bei mir. Aber nun konnte ich aufm Arbeitsweg wieder sorgenfrei über die Baustelle heizen


----------



## 900degrees (10. Juli 2008)

Naja lieber Folie und drunter perfekten Lack, als Löcher im Lack, oder? Weil die siehst du definitiv.


----------



## Tinu82 (10. Juli 2008)

ich finde die kombo schwarz/rot eben auch extrem geil... 

und wenn diese folien nicht gut sichtbar sind resp. nicht störend wirken, ist dies sicher eine gute lösung..

wäre toll wenn jemand ein paar fotos von den abgeklebten stellen laden könnte.. 

wäre so etwas das richtige: http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html
gibt es in 3 versch. ausführungen..


----------



## 900degrees (10. Juli 2008)

Ist ja sogar recht preiswert. Werd mir dann wohl den Race Bogen bestellen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (10. Juli 2008)

würde mir wegen der paar lackstellen keine gedanken machen. schließlich ist ein mountainbike bei artgerechter haltung 90% der zeit schmutzig. und was macht ihr denn gegen das umfallen des bikes, in watte packen? wenn das teil mal an der mauer lehnt und umfällt hat man im schlimmsten fall auch lackschäden, ist halt ein gebrauchsgegenstand.


----------



## schymmi (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo über was diskutiert ihr hier eigentlich?
die dinger, so teuer sie auch sind, sind gebrauchsgegenstände oder?

wenn ihr euch so eine lackierung aussucht dann muss auch solche lackschäden in kauf nehmen.Bei den gepulverten ist es nicht so dramatisch. deswegen habe ich auch nicht dieses hässliche milky-green.

 meins ist eh meistens schmutzig und matschig. steht auch in der garage und darf nicht mit ins wohnzimmer. man bin ich ein schlechter bikebesitzer.


wollte nur mal was dazu sagen.

demnächst kommt: 
hilfe mein bike ist dreckig! eures auch? was macht ihr dagegen? mich würde mal eure meinung interessieren.​
wäre auch interessant oder?

nix für ungut. vielleicht bin ich für manche dinge schon zu alt.

mfg schymmi


----------



## 900degrees (10. Juli 2008)

Naja, wenn mein Bike dreckig ist, putz ich es. Wenn der Lack im Arsch ist, hilft das net viel. Schrammst du auch an Pfeilern und Hauswänden mit deinem Auto lang? Ist ja nur n Gebrauchsgegenstand und 90% der Zeit schmutzig.

Wenn ich auf den Lack aufpass siehts schöner aus und hat im Zweifel nen deutlich höheren Wiederverkaufswert, falls ichs mal loswerden wollte. Ich kauf mir das Bike ja net in der Stylerlackierung weils mir dann egal ist, wie verranzt es aussieht. Dann hätt ich schwarz eloxiert genommen.

Seh die Logik hinter deiner Argumentation net ganz, sorry .


----------



## schymmi (10. Juli 2008)

dachte mir das solche antworten kommen. 
aber du hast recht, ich fahre nicht mit meinem auto an der hauswand entlang. und mein bike putze ich auch.ab und zu. 
aber wenn ich damit viel fahre und habe dann an verschieden stellen steinschlag, ist es ärgerlich aber nicht der hersteller schuld, oder?

desweiteren verstehe ich nicht warum man sich wegen solcher sachen in foren die finger wund schreibt.
wenn es dich stört ab zum händler und fertig. schon mal was von garantie bzw gewährleistung gehört?

so und welchen teil hast du jetzt nicht verstanden?

jedem seine meinung. und ich stehe ja hier mit meiner nicht alleine, oder? also viel spaß noch beim schreiben. wird sich ja wohl noch was länger hinziehen.

schymmi​


----------



## 900degrees (10. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich regt sich schon länger keiner mehr auf, es geht mittlerweile darum, wie bzw. mit was man am besten abklebt, um den Lack zu schützen.

Ein Forum ist zum schreiben da, und wenn dich ein Thema nicht interessiert, hast du meine volle Unterstützung darin, dich an einem anderen zu beteiligen .


Achja, hab übrigens verstanden worauf du raus willst, danke. Vielleicht schaffst du das gleiche bezogen auf Sinn und Zweck von Foren. Viel Glück!


----------



## schymmi (10. Juli 2008)

achso.
es geht hier ums abkleben von lackierten teilen. 
ja sorry.

dann habe ich da was falsch verstanden. na dann klebt mal schön.
vielleicht kann ich ja auch noch was lernen.

schymmi


----------



## Antihero (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein Cube Stereo milky-green von 2007 und damals stand auf der Seite das wäre eine Pulverbeschichtung (hab es damals schon nicht so recht geglaubt). Als ich es dann gesehen habe war mir klar, dass das keine oder zumindest keine handelsübliche Pulverbeschichtung sein kann. Das Stereo sieht nach 1800km schon schon fast schlimmer aus als mein Cube SportAttention mit richtiger Pulverbeschichtung. Und das Rad hat immerhin in fast 10 Jahren über 20000km hinter sich gebracht. Ich sehe nicht ein Stück Aluminium und das ohne Abkleben. Ich hätte die paar Gramm mehr für eine ordentliche Beschichtung gerne in Kauf genommen bzw. mit der ganzen Folie auf meinem Rad ist das bestimmt genauso schwer.

MfG Antihero


----------



## 900degrees (11. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, deshalb bin ich auch auf den Trichter gekommen, das sei teils eloxiert, teils gepulvert. Stand nämlich wirklich auf der Seite, auch vor nem guten halben Jahr noch, und da warens schon die 2008er Modelle.


----------



## schymmi (11. Juli 2008)

will mich ja nicht schon wieder einmischen, aber wenn so eine farbe sieht wie das green oder orange dann sagt schon das normale auge: es kann nicht gepulvert sein. dafür ist der glanzfaktor viel zu hoch. wäre das selbe wie ein auto mit perleffekt lackierung. wie soll man sowas "pulvern"?


schymmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (11. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> will mich ja nicht schon wieder einmischen, aber wenn so eine farbe sieht wie das green oder orange dann sagt schon das normale auge: es kann nicht gepulvert sein. dafür ist der glanzfaktor viel zu hoch. wäre das selbe wie ein auto mit perleffekt lackierung. wie soll man sowas "pulvern"?
> 
> 
> schymmi



das kannst du mit bloßem auge überhaupt nicht sehen ob ein bike gepulvert oder lackiert wurde. eine pulverbeschichtung ändert nämlich ihre oberflächeneigenschaften aufgrund von temperatur und "backzeit". bleibt der rahmen mit der bepulverung länger bei hohen temperaturen in der einbrennkammer, dann wird die oberfläche glatt wie ein high-gloss-lack. die meisten bepulverungen werden aber absichtlich mit geringeren temperaturen eingebrannt und dann entsteht die "typisch" raue oberfläche. gabs auf dmax mal ne nette doku zu.


----------



## 900degrees (11. Juli 2008)

Außerdem bin ich von ner Mischung ausgegangen. Glänzend eloxiert, Rest drüber gepulvert. Ob und wie das geht weil ich nicht, muss ich aber auch nicht wissen . Hab mich auf die Aussagen auf der HP verlassen.


----------



## S.D. (11. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> will mich ja nicht schon wieder einmischen, aber wenn so eine farbe sieht wie das green oder orange dann sagt schon das normale auge: es kann nicht gepulvert sein. dafür ist der glanzfaktor viel zu hoch. wäre das selbe wie ein auto mit perleffekt lackierung. wie soll man sowas "pulvern"?
> 
> 
> schymmi



Falsche Aussage. Der Rahmen wird zuerst komplett mit farbigem Klarlack lackiert und hinterher teilweise gepulvert.
Allerdings ist der weiße Pulverlack da, wo er eigentlich zum Schutz des Rahmens nicht viel beitragen kann.
An dem gefährdeten Stellen (Kettenstrebe, unterer Bereich des Unterrohrs) befindet sich nur empfindlicher Klarlack.

Gruß


----------



## S.D. (11. Juli 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> das kannst du mit bloßem auge überhaupt nicht sehen ob ein bike gepulvert oder lackiert wurde. eine pulverbeschichtung ändert nämlich ihre oberflächeneigenschaften aufgrund von temperatur und "backzeit". bleibt der rahmen mit der bepulverung länger bei hohen temperaturen in der einbrennkammer, dann wird die oberfläche glatt wie ein high-gloss-lack. die meisten bepulverungen werden aber absichtlich mit geringeren temperaturen eingebrannt und dann entsteht die "typisch" raue oberfläche. gabs auf dmax mal ne nette doku zu.



Ebenfalls falsche Aussage. Man kann es sehen, ob ein Rahmen lackiert oder gepulvert ist.

Gruß


----------



## S.D. (11. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> dachte mir das solche antworten kommen.
> aber du hast recht, ich fahre nicht mit meinem auto an der hauswand entlang. und mein bike putze ich auch.ab und zu.
> aber wenn ich damit viel fahre und habe dann an verschieden stellen steinschlag, ist es ärgerlich aber nicht der hersteller schuld, oder?
> 
> ...



Schön für die Bike-Hersteller, daß es solche Leute wie Dich gibt.
Ich jedenfalls finde es klasse, daß solche Themen hier angesprochen werden, denn mir ist vor Jahren was ähnliches passiert, als ich mein erstes Bike (ohne große Ahnung) gekauft hatte. Bereits nach ein paar Ausfahrten mit minimalstem Steinchenbeschuß sah das Unterrohr aus wie ein Streuselkuchen.
Mein Bike wird ganz bestimmt nicht geschont, aber es sieht nun nach knapp 1 1/2 Jahren noch sehr gut aus.
Und ich bin der Meinung, daß der Herstellers eines Sportgerätes, daß im Gelände und im Dreck bewegt wird, die Rahmen so zu beschichten hat, daß 
eine gewisse Widerstandsfähigkeit vorhanden ist.
CUBE hat jahrelang die Rahmen gepulvert und plötzlich soll das nicht mehr gehen?

Gruß


----------



## schymmi (11. Juli 2008)

@ s.d.. DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyel (11. Juli 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> Und ich bin der Meinung, daß der Herstellers eines Sportgerätes, daß im Gelände und im Dreck bewegt wird, die Rahmen so zu beschichten hat, daß
> eine gewisse Widerstandsfähigkeit vorhanden ist.
> CUBE hat jahrelang die Rahmen gepulvert und plötzlich soll das nicht mehr gehen?
> 
> Gruß



Word!

Ich war heute wieder im Wald. War sehr matschig und ich bin in einen ordentlichen Regen reingekommen. Hab das Rad nachher saubergemacht und erneut einige kleine Absplitterungen gesehen. Aber egal, hab mich schon fast mit abgefunden. Auf kurz oder lang, bekommt es sowieso einige Schläge ab 

Was ich aber fragen wollte, ob ihr evtl. wisst, welche RAL-Nummer der rote Lack hat?


----------



## citycobra (12. Juli 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> Ebenfalls falsche Aussage. Man kann es sehen, ob ein Rahmen lackiert oder gepulvert ist.
> 
> Gruß



deiner aussage kann ich leider nur teilweise zustimmen. als lackierer oder versierter kann man es bestimmt erkennen / erfühlen aber als laie wird man die ergebnisse der beiden verfahren nicht auseinander halten können.

siehe zum beispiel mal die fotos hier http://www.dsp-pulver.de/teile.php


----------



## barbarissima (17. Juli 2008)

Ich lese gerade den Thread und staune! Ich bin eigentlich total überzeugt von der Lackqualität beim AMS. Habe letztens erst einen kapitalen Sturz auf Schotter hingelegt und im Gegensatz zu mir  sieht das Bike noch aus wie neu - nicht ein Kratzer!


----------



## Tinu82 (17. Juli 2008)

ich durfte gestern mein k24 abholen. ich habe den händler mit den äusserungen von hier konfrontiert. er konnte dies überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. er hätte noch bei keinem einzigen bike probleme in diese richtung gehabt.
er kann es sich nicht anderst erklären, dass es chargen geben muss, die weniger gut lackiert worden sind...


----------



## snubnose (25. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das sich der Lack nicht gleich verabschieden darf. Welche Art auch immer verwendet wird. Sind ja keine Citybiks.
Deshalb finde ich auch das der Lack auf die Belastungen eines Mountainbikes ausgelegt werden sollte. Klar verschleiß gibts immer aber irgendwo muss auch die Qualität stimmen.

Hat auch Probleme an meinem Fritzz 06. Da haben sich überall an der Klarlackschicht Risse gebildet. Am ganzen Bike verteilt.
Z.B. an der Schwinge, Oberrohr oder an der Sattelstütze.
Und das kam nicht vom normalen verschleiß. Das war ein Verarbeitungs fehler von Cube und das gehört ausgetauscht.
Hab im Januar meinen neuen Rahmen 08 bekommen. Innerhalb von 3 Wochen war mein Bike da. 08 Rahmen mit neuem Antrieb und der rest der Sachen von meinem 06 Fritzz.

Wie gesagtbei Materialfehler muss Cube auch dafür aufkommen.
Jede andere Firma muss das auch.


----------



## MAXI318 (26. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute,
also ich war Gestern auch mal bei einem großen Händler der unteranderem auch Cube Bikes hat. Ich hab ihn dann auch auf die Probleme mit dem Lack angesprochen und er konnte es nicht nachvollziehen. Er sagte mir dass der Rot/schwarze Lack eine Kunstoffbeschichtung ist und extrem Widerstandsfähig ist. Noch besser soll aber die scharze (matt) eloxal-Beschichtung sein, da diese ja kein "Lack" sei sondern mit dem Material verbunden ist ! Es sei wohl so dass viele amerikanische Bike-Hersteller viel schlechteren Wasserlack verwenden würden.
Also er hatt in dieser Hinsicht noch keine Probleme gehabt und auch dieses Jahr noch keine Reklamation gehabt !
Ich denke auch nicht, dass er mir das Cube aufreden wollte, da ich mit sicherheit ein Bike bei ihm kaufen werde, weiß nur noch nicht ob Cube AMS 124 K24, Ghost AMR plus 7500 oder Stevens Glide ES !!!!

Gruß !!!


----------



## S.D. (26. Juli 2008)

MAXI318 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> also ich war Gestern auch mal bei einem großen Händler der unteranderem auch Cube Bikes hat. Ich hab ihn dann auch auf die Probleme mit dem Lack angesprochen und er konnte es nicht nachvollziehen. Er sagte mir dass der Rot/schwarze Lack eine Kunstoffbeschichtung ist und extrem Widerstandsfähig ist. Noch besser soll aber die scharze (matt) eloxal-Beschichtung sein, da diese ja kein "Lack" sei sondern mit dem Material verbunden ist ! Es sei wohl so dass viele amerikanische Bike-Hersteller viel schlechteren Wasserlack verwenden würden.
> Also er hatt in dieser Hinsicht noch keine Probleme gehabt und auch dieses Jahr noch keine Reklamation gehabt !
> Ich denke auch nicht, dass er mir das Cube aufreden wollte, da ich mit sicherheit ein Bike bei ihm kaufen werde, weiß nur noch nicht ob Cube AMS 124 K24, Ghost AMR plus 7500 oder Stevens Glide ES !!!!
> ...



Meines Wissens handelt es sich nicht um Pulver sondern Naßlack.
Warum wohl viele Händler diesbezüglich keine Reklamationen haben dürfte weniger daran liegen, daß der Lack so gut ist und nur wenige damit Problem haben, sondern, daß viele Leute sich damit einfach abfinden oder es ihnen völlig egal ist.

Gruß


----------



## bobbycar (28. Juli 2008)

Leute, ihr macht mir ANGST.
ich habe beschissene 7 Monate auf den Rahmensatz des k24 gewartet, hatte das AMS 125 probegefahren, habe gute Testberichte gelesen - und nun lese ich das hier... wird gerade umgebaut das Ding...
Ich fühle den Händler mal auf den Zahn, doch ist das nur ein kleiner, hat wohl wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten...
*bibber*


----------



## Danyel (28. Juli 2008)

mach dich nicht so verrückt. Hab mich schon mit abgefunden ^^. Das Rad ist Geil


----------



## gerry. (29. Juli 2008)

solange du einen schwarz anodisierten Rahmen bekommst ist doch alles in Ordnung. Es gibt nur Probleme mit den hochglanzlackierten Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (5. August 2008)

Nein, nein, ich habe durchaus den K24 - also rot-schwarz.
Nun, ich habe ihn mit schon einem kleinen Löchelchen Freitag abgeholt, das WE gings fetzig durch die Rhön, heute auch wieder, aber eine kürzere Strecke; aber trotz kürzerer Distanz reichte der eine stark verwurzelte Trailabschnitt von 200 Metern, um 6 Löcher in die Kettenstrebe zu hauen. Sprich, dort, wo die Kette anschlug ist statt rot nun weiß.
Erst großes Bauchweh
Emotionales Tief.
Innerliches Kotzen.
Der Experte für Lack meine Händler ist noch länger im Urlaub, also werden bis er evtl. Ideen für Ausbesserungen vorschlagen kann, noch mehr Buelen entstehen, denn Schonen ist auch nicht - schließlich fährt sich das Ding schon supi (bei mir individueller Aufbau mit ner Revelation).
Und die Zustellung der Lackschutzfolie zieht sich auch hin.
Ich hoffe, morgen kann ich dem besser entgegensehen, aber so krasser Abplatzer hatte ich bei meinen alten Bikes nicht in 5 Jahren. und hier sieht es nach 5 Minuten aus wie den Abhang runtergeschrissen. Grrrr.
Mal gucken, ob mein Fachmann mal ein ernstes Wort mit Cube redet - steht AMS drauf, aber dann sollte auch alles für solche Farten geeignet sein.


----------



## HotelKilo (5. August 2008)

ich hab mich mit den weißen Platzern auf meinem roten Lack schon ziemlich abgefunden ...

aber in der Forenbeschreibung stand, hier lesen Cube-Mitarbeiter mit.
Wie wär's denn mal mit nem Statement dazu ??


----------



## Danyel (5. August 2008)

HotelKilo schrieb:


> ich hab mich mit den weißen Platzern auf meinem roten Lack schon ziemlich abgefunden ...
> 
> aber in der Forenbeschreibung stand, hier lesen Cube-Mitarbeiter mit.
> Wie wär's denn mal mit nem Statement dazu ??



Hab mich auch schon damit abgefunden. Ist zwar Schade, aber was will man groß machen, bin sonst super zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Aber ein offizielles Statement wäre echt mal nicht schlecht, habe mich auch schonmal gefragt, warum hier niemand von Cube mal was schreibt!


----------



## Adamski01 (8. August 2008)

Hallo....

Ich verfolge diese Diskussion seit einigen Wochen und muß Euch mal was sagen. Die Bilder von Danyel zeigen natürlich Abspliterungen an. Aber was muß man mit einem Bike anstellen, damit dies irgendwann so aussieht. Soetwas kommt doch nicht einfach von einer Fahrt über ein Wald und Wiesen Trail, sonder durch einen freeride Einsatz. 
Da wir alle hier ein Bike unterm Hintern haben, welches für so einen einsatz "geboren" worden ist, sollten wir uns auch vor Augen halten, dass es eben ab und zu dazu kommt, dass hier oder da ein lackschaden entsteht.
Mein AMS 125 K24 ist am Dienstag gekommen... 
Um dem ganzen vielleicht etwas vorzubeugen, habe ich mir auch eine schutzfolie http://www.polo-motorrad.de/product...i1.page/5/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html geholt... 
Sehr günstig, super haftung, unsichtbar und sogar mit einem Cutter kaum zu schneiden.... 
Also genißt eure Bikes und liebt eure Bikes.


----------



## cube xc4 (12. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mein AMS Pro (Rot/Weiß lackiert 2008) 6 Tage in den Westalpen artgerecht bewegt habe und nach dem Sauber machen auf die bekannten Probleme gestoßen bin, möchte ich meinen Beitrag zu diesem Thema los werden:

Mein Bike ist nun ca. 6 Monate alt und hat sicher schon 3 % seines Lackes verloren:
- Die Querstrebe an den Sitzstreben sieht aus, als wäre sie Sandgestrahlt worden. 
- Am Oberrohr haben die Schaltzüge/Bremsleitungen den Lack bis auf das blanke Aluminium abgeschabt. 
- Sicher noch 50 andere Macken. 
Bei den meisten dieser Stellen ist der Lack bis auf das blanke Aluminium ab!!!

Um hier eines klar zu stellen, ein Bike ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und bekommt über die Zeit sicher und unausweichlich Kratzer und Macken. (Bei meinen Ski rege ich mich über Kratzer im Belag auch nicht auf, aber wenn mir nach 2 Skitagen der halbe Belag fehlt, ist was faul)

*Nur was ich hier sehe ist Pfusch!!* (Diese Meinung darf ich mir als Maschinenbau-Ing.-  der beruflich oft mit dem Thema Lackierung zu tun hat - hoffentlich erlauben). --> Der verwendete Lack ist weder von der Haltbarkeit und noch von der Haftung auf dem Alu annähernd für den Einsatz an einem MTB geeignet.

P.S:: Mein altes CUBE XC4 habe ich 5 Jahre gefahren, der Lack sieht heute besser aus als bei meinem AMS Pro.


----------



## New Cubist (22. August 2008)

Hallo Biker,

habe mir heute ein AMS 125 K 24 in Black'n red bis morgen zurücklegen lassen (Soll 1599 EUR Kosten), und bin verunsichert durch die Diskussion. Habe bisher wenig Erfahrung, da ich bisher nahezu ausschließlich Rennrad gefahren bin.

Wie sind die Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Folie?

Gruß
New Cubist


----------



## messias (22. August 2008)

1599??? Kaufen! Selbst wenn der Lack nach drei Tagen komplett abfallen würde, wäre das ein Spitzenpreis!


----------



## New Cubist (22. August 2008)

Na ja,
bisher hatte ich nur Telefonkontakt. Wer weiß, ob das Bike nicht schon diverse Testfahrten mit entsprechenden Beschädigungen hinter sich gebracht hat. Morgen vorm. bin ich schlauer.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## citycobra (22. August 2008)

bei 1599,-â¬ fÃ¼r ein neues ams124-k24 kann irgendwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## New Cubist (22. August 2008)

die Läger werden doch wohl für die neuen Modelle frei gemacht...
die Messe steht vor der Tür...

Gruß
karsten


----------



## citycobra (22. August 2008)

New Cubist schrieb:


> die Läger werden doch wohl für die neuen Modelle frei gemacht...
> die Messe steht vor der Tür...
> 
> Gruß
> karsten



das ist richtig aber deswegen verschenken die cube-dealer die bikes normalerweise nicht. habe das ams125 damals über beziehungen extrem günstig bekommen und 250,- zum listenpreis gespart. die meisten cube dealer, die ich kenne verkaufen die bikes eigentlich parallel zu den nachfolgemodellen als "schnäppchen" (400-500 euro rabatt zum listenpreis, wären dann aber immernoch ca. 1800,-). sollte also für die 1599,- alles in ordnung sein, dann schlag auf jeden fall zu.


----------



## New Cubist (22. August 2008)

wie gesagt, gesehen habe ich es noch nicht,
vielleicht kommt ja morgen die böse Überraschung
bin aber optimistisch, schließlich will ich nächstes WE in den Spessart und in drei Wochen nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm, da wäre ein neues Rad schon fein

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## barbarissima (22. August 2008)

1600 Euronen für das Fahrrad, das ist schon der Hammer. Ich würde auf jeden Fall zugreifen. Du hast Garantie auf das Bike. Selbst wenn es ein Proberad ist lohnt es sich m.E.. Ich habe übrigens, auch wenn der Thread schon ein paar Seiten lang ist (die ich nicht alle gelesen habe ), so meine Zweifel, ob das Lackproblem ein allgemeines ist. An meinem AMS ist noch nicht der kleinste Fitzel abgeplatzt, obwohl es regelmäßig über Schotter und durchs Grobe muss. Es hat mich auch schon ziemlich radikal ins Gelände gehauen. Aber im Gegensatz zu mir sah das AMS hinterher noch tadellos aus.


----------



## New Cubist (23. August 2008)

gekauft! einzig die Pedale waren nicht im Preis enthalten, das war mal ein richtiger Schnapp

Karsten


----------



## barbarissima (23. August 2008)

New Cubist schrieb:


> gekauft! einzig die Pedale waren nicht im Preis enthalten, das war mal ein richtiger Schnapp
> 
> Karsten



Glückwunsch! 
Dann kann´s jetzt ja los gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (23. August 2008)

New Cubist schrieb:


> gekauft! einzig die Pedale waren nicht im Preis enthalten, das war mal ein richtiger Schnapp
> 
> Karsten



glückwunsch auch von mir.  ein echtes superschnäppchen.


----------



## brmpfl (3. September 2008)

Moin,

hat sich seitens CUBE eigentlich hinsichtlich der Lackschäden etwas getan?


----------



## thiely (24. November 2008)

Reklamieren kann man solche "Lackabplatzer" auf jeden fall. Mein Cube AMS (racing red) sah nach einer Saison noch etwas schlimmer aus als, das von Danyel(er war ja auch nur 200 km unterwegs) 

Bin dann vergangene Woche zu meinem HÃ¤ndler. Nach zwei telefonaten mit cube wo die ganze sachlage und meine empÃ¶rung zum ausdruck gebracht wurde, wurde mir dann angeboten den rahmen zu tauschen (natÃ¼rlich in einen 2009er) oder 10% des HÃ¤ndlereinkaufpreises in form einer Gutschrift.
.....morgen kommt mein "neues" Rad........

Also, reklamiert es!!!! Je mehr leute sich bei cube melden umso besser. es kann doch nicht sein das ein 2200 â¬ rad nach en paar monaten aussieht wie sandgestrahlt....die mÃ¼ssen merken, dass der kunde auch wert auf qualitÃ¤t legt.......sonst wirds nicht besser...

manuel


----------



## agnes (24. November 2008)

das ist schön zu hörn.


----------



## kinschman (24. November 2008)

sehts doch mal positiv....
...je mehr lack abplatzt desto leichter wird das bike 

hab aber auch nach diesen erfahrungen mein 07er AMS125 und das kommende 09er Fritzz in uni-schwarz gekauft 

die lackqualität meines AMS100-Tauschrahmens in Rot-Weiß war out-of-the-box sehr bescheiden....schon vor dem weiteren auspacken ausm karton bereits 3lackabplatzer lokalisiert....da habe ich dann kfz-tupflack draufgemacht und gut ist die sache.
weiter abplatzer sind dank großzügiger verklebung von steinschlagschutzfolie (gibts auch bei polo motorradgeschäften) nicht aufgetreten....


----------



## bujo12 (10. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem AMS 09- Modell Black'n'Red ebenfalls schon Lackabplatzer.
Scheint so, dass seitens Cube (Fa. Rockenstein) wohl nichts verbessert wurde.


----------



## aux-racing (10. März 2009)

wenn jemand wirklich gute folie braucht, die kann ich beschaffen von 3M.
das beste wo gibt.
steinschlagfest, kärcherfest absolut uv beständig sowie salzlauge usw ( winter)
top zu verarbeiten, unsichtbar zu verkleben
pn an mich


----------



## Chris360 (10. März 2009)

Hab mir auch für ca. 30 EUR 30 x 60cm 3M Folie ("Race") gekauft, die ich selbst zuschneiden und aufkleben werde.

Ich finde, dass sich das lohnt, da ich ein Specialized Stumpjumper fahre und der Lack an sich recht empfindlich sein soll. Macht aber nichts, dafür gibts ja Folien. 

Trägt man die 3M-Folien immer "nass" auf?


----------



## aux-racing (11. März 2009)

das ist das beste weil du sie dann nochmal verschieben kannst wenn du nicht gleich perfekt angelegt hast und bei den vielen rundungen ist des ja nicht immer so einfach.
ich habe die folie in bogenform din a4 und auf rolle ca 3cm breit und 2,5m lang.
die rolle eignet sich am besten da 3cm das maÃ ist was so am gÃ¼nstigsten in der breite ist und du brauchst ja auch nicht komplett um den rahmen zu wickeln.
das material ist wie ne art gummi und mann kann nahezu alle formen faltenfrei Ã¼berkleben selbst die schweissnÃ¤hte bekommt man dicht Ã¼berklebt.
ich bekomme das material fÃ¼r 20â¬ und die rolle fÃ¼r 35â¬ also wer was braucht kann mir mailen


----------



## kornatter (10. März 2014)

ja ich habe das cube aim in blau weiß, und muste leider auch feste stellen das der lack nicht der beste ist, vor allen da wo die kabel der bremsen herlaufen und die üblichen steinschläge die man aber woll nie vermeiden kann auf jeden fall nicht wenn mann spaß haben will.
aber ansonsten ist es ein geiles teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (10. März 2014)

Öhm der Thread ist 5 Jahre alt...


----------



## kornatter (10. März 2014)

oh ok naja aber der lack hat sich noch nicht verändert


----------

